# saw this on Autotrader



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

http://autotrader.com/findacar/vdet...h_type=used&advanced=n&start_year=1991&color=


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

not bad...if i bought it then i would take the graphics off


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Too bad its missing the intercooler and has a big gapping hole in the bumper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

gotta get rid of the wing also...


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice SE-R, I'd love to drive it...

...but really, what is it with those wings? You make such a sharp looking car like that look like a toy. I mean, come on, what is this, a Plymouth Superbird, or a Toyota Supra? I can't tell. But I'd take it in a heart beat, just remove the boy-racer stuff. I just love the B13 body style though.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i think the wing is too high to be on that car but personally i am a fan of those types of wings, preferably the black wings. If it was the right height then i think it would look damn good on my car. Some people like em, some dont.

Hey check it out, if you click the link he says he has a short shifter AND a short throw shifter. Come on guys you gotta jump on this one its got two shifters!!!!.....lol... jk


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Does Neuspeed make a header for SE-R's, I don't think they do.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i absolutely hate that front bumper.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes, the front bumper needs to be replaced....lol


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I just went in and read the add, man this thing is pretty sweet! it has 2 shifters, a nuespeed header(obviously a prototype!), and Eibach coilovers, all for $5000!!!!! Man what a savings, there's no way I could pick up a B13 SE-R($2000), buy a header($500), cams($500), CAI($200), catback($450), eibachs($250), AGX's($400), and a body kit($500) for that kind of price!!! *hand in jerkin off motion*


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

and look in the add he says he installed a new timing belt,wow!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's amazing, especially considering GA16DE's and SR20DE's have timing chains. And yes, that bumper is Hella Gay.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *I just went in and read the add, man this thing is pretty sweet! it has 2 shifters, a nuespeed header(obviously a prototype!), and Eibach coilovers, all for $5000!!!!! Man what a savings, there's no way I could pick up a B13 SE-R($2000), buy a header($500), cams($500), CAI($200), catback($450), eibachs($250), AGX's($400), and a body kit($500) for that kind of price!!! *hand in jerkin off motion* *


You think $5000 for this is a good deal? Have you taken into account how much this car has been rodded on? Who knows the quality of the body work?? I would *Never* buy a modified car of any type.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I think someone on this forum owns that car. 

I've seen it last week in another post.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

> You think $5000 for this is a good deal? Have you taken into account how much this car has been rodded on? Who knows the quality of the body work?? I would Never buy a modified car of any type.


Uhhhh...You obviously missed the HUGE amount of sarcasm that went into my statement.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree 91SR20DE, maybe he didnt catch on


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

You'd think the "two shifter" thing would have been a hint...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

lol


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *Uhhhh...You obviously missed the HUGE amount of sarcasm that went into my statement.  *


Well Sooooooorrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

i know that guy- ive ridden in that car and it was quick for sure- but ugly as hell for a b13


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

That front bumper has to go. You don't need such a big bumper just to get the intercooler installed. The graphics will have to go, and that back spoiler is way too big. 
Neuspeed does not make headers for this car. Do they make for Nissan Sentra's anyway? Timing belt????? 
Is it just me or what's the deal with the two shifters. Or one is for 4WD???


----------

